# Friday evening movies



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It looks like I have been posting all sorts of stuff about my new budgie Hector. So, I don't want Candy and Tony to feel left out 
Here are my sweet babies, enjoying some evening TV with mom  (my beautiful princess and her little goofball jester )*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures of the happy tiel couple!! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thank you Miss Deb!! *


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

They are too cute 😍


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Lovely pictures, Dee! I always love seeing these pics of your tiels. I feel like I live vicariously through you sometimes with your tiels. Lonny won't let me have one.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Candy and Tony are adorable! Their feathers look so healthy and beautiful. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Peetysmom (Jan 13, 2015)

When I see pictures like this I want a cockatiel! They look really lovable


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


mspvice said:



They are too cute &#55357;&#56845;

Click to expand...

Thanks! 


jean20057 said:



Lovely pictures, Dee! I always love seeing these pics of your tiels. I feel like I live vicariously through you sometimes with your tiels. Lonny won't let me have one. 

Click to expand...

Aw, tell Lonny he must let you have one! They are very different than budgies 


jellyblue said:



Candy and Tony are adorable! Their feathers look so healthy and beautiful. Hugs to everyone.

Click to expand...

Thank you so much!


Peetysmom said:



When I see pictures like this I want a cockatiel! They look really lovable

Click to expand...

You should get one!! They are awesome *


----------



## SamanthaJ (Jan 27, 2015)

Your cockatiels are beautiful. I might get one myself in the future.


----------



## Peetysmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't have an actual bird room. My budgie is in my livingroom so if I got a cockatiel he would also be in my livingroom! Not so sure the noise level would be ok when it came time to watch a movie lol.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Very handsome couple! Looks kind of like date night at the drive-in movies!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


SamanthaJ said:



Your cockatiels are beautiful. I might get one myself in the future.

Click to expand...

Thank you 


Peetysmom said:



I don't have an actual bird room. My budgie is in my livingroom so if I got a cockatiel he would also be in my livingroom! Not so sure the noise level would be ok when it came time to watch a movie lol.

Click to expand...

I have two cockatiels and one English budgie in our living room. There is very little noise as mine are all pretty quiet. But that may be different for different people. Some people say their cockatiels are very loud. So, ain't no way of telling until you try 


dsavino said:



Very handsome couple! Looks kind of like date night at the drive-in movies! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Diane! *


----------



## Peetysmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Ohhhhh Dee my wheels are turning. I see a cockatiel in my future! I have a big lovingroom and plenty of time to devote to another birdie! 
The rest of my place is small so the birds would have the best room in the house!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Well, I told Lonny, and his response was "Budgies are good!" lol. He gets all defensive when I say I'd like to get another breed, lol. It's so cute.:laughing:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Peetysmom said:



Ohhhhh Dee my wheels are turning. I see a cockatiel in my future! I have a big lovingroom and plenty of time to devote to another birdie! 
The rest of my place is small so the birds would have the best room in the house!

Click to expand...

Please keep me posted! I would love to see your future tiel 


jean20057 said:



Well, I told Lonny, and his response was "Budgies are good!" lol. He gets all defensive when I say I'd like to get another breed, lol. It's so cute.:laughing:

Click to expand...

Let me talk to Lonnie  
I will tell him that cockatiels are like dogs - loyal, loved to be petted, attached, and sweet :evil:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's always great to see Tony and Candy! I see Tony was in the middle of some preening during the photoshoot, I love his puffy cheeks.


----------



## reenzz (Mar 6, 2011)

The birds look so peaceful and Im sure theyre chilling out as well..
The pictures look great!!


----------

